

Fuck the Accolades. Seek the Criticism. - skmurphy
http://www.quora.com/Brendan-Baker/Fuck-the-Accolades-Seek-the-Criticism

======
skmurphy
great short piece, concludes with this advice:

    
    
       If you're doing something big, people will compliment you. Most will 
       give you accolades or be quietly supportive. But it's those who 
       simultaneously support and challenge you who can help.
    
       The best teams know this. They embrace feedback and seek criticism. 
       They find ways to change and improve. And they know that when someone 
       criticizes them, it's an indication of respect. Only the people who 
       really care risk helping us improve.
    
       Fuck the accolades. Find the knowledgeable criticism.

